# suggest what cell phone to get?



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

We use Verizon service so, Please suggest what cell phone to get?
We are looking for new cell phones and there are just so many to choose. 

Since were using Verizon they are offering lots of basic phones pretty much cost free for our contract renewal.(*we don't plan on a data plan) 

We currently have a 3 y/o EnV. Like a real key board for some txt.
Besides connecting the phone via blutooth to our car a prius, what models or other features do you like on your newer phone?

Anyone use WiFi feature on a phone?
I can't see us using a iPhone / smart phone for the web and a $25/month extra but might want tether our laptop, !?

Any cells w/ sim cards? What the advantage?

TIA


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the Android-based phones because they can be rooted to give you all kinds of customization options and there are tons of free apps for them.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

sim cards are just for phones that connected to GSM based services. Verizon is CDMA so you don't need to worry about it. 

If you don't want to pay for the data plans then you're not getting a smart phone. I would just recommend talking to the store reps about the phones. You could checkout phonescoop.com for phone information but finding reviews on non smart phones now is hard and almost impossible to confirm with other reviews. 

Personally if I were you I'd get a Droid X2 and get on the unlimited data plan while it's offered. Starting 7/1 they're gone and you'll pay the same amount per month for a 2GB cap.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Isn't there a 30-day return period? And when Verizon adds the tiered plans, they should have one comparable to AT&T's $15 250MB plan. I'd recommend going to the Verizon store to look at, hold, & if possible use some of the phones in store (for everything but calling, obviously). Then, pick one that you think you like & get it & try it for a week or two. If you don't like it and/or never use the Internet on it, bring it back & then look at the "dumb" phones. You might find that you like having the ability to get email or go online from anywhere. If not, you can say that you did give it a try .


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

If you liked your Env, you'll love the LG Octane. Similar type phone with a keyboard and doesn't require a data plan. My wife and I each have one and we think they're great.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I know you said you can't see yourself using a smart phone, but my recommendation would be an iPhone 4 or wait for the 5 to come out in a couple months.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think there's a non smartphone out there that will tether. If you are getting a new phone you're going to have the $25 data plan plus the tether charge on top of that. Unless you were to pay full retail for the phone.


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Isn't there a phone w/ wifi that you can just use at hotspots or home network and use the web, email, skype overseas? That is w/o a data plan!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> sim cards are just for phones that connected to GSM based services. Verizon is CDMA so you don't need to worry about it.


It doesn't matter for voice in the US, but that's starting to change. They use SIM cards for data now. And if you want a Verizon phone that works overseas for voice, you need to get one with a SIM card.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

compac said:


> Isn't there a phone w/ wifi that you can just use at hotspots or home network and use the web, email, skype overseas? That is w/o a data plan!


I won't say that they don't exist ever but I've never seen one with that capability that's not a smart phone.



dpeters11 said:


> It doesn't matter for voice in the US, but that's starting to change. They use SIM cards for data now. And if you want a Verizon phone that works overseas for voice, you need to get one with a SIM card.


 Unless you goto a country where they use CDMA as well. While outside of the US is primarily GSM just because you have left the US doesn't mean that you would have to have one. The second and fourth providers are GSM based so you would have to have a SIM card for voice on their networks.

I also don't know of any international cell phone from Verizon that isn't a smart phone (Droid 2 Global) was the only one I saw they had last time I looked for an international phone.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

If you buy a T-Mobile smartphone (or any GSM unlocked smartphone) you can use it on the T-MO "Pay Per Minute" plans without contract and with no data. My wife has my old iPhone 3G (unlocked) and uses it on T-Mo with no problem with no Data. Wi-Fi works perfectly. I bought her a 1000 minute 1yr refill card for $84.00 on eBay and so far it's going on 19 months and she still has over 300 minutes left. After the year is up if you add a $10 refill to it it extends it for another full year. Basically she will have 2years of T-MO service for $94 or less than $4/month. Can't beat that. Works fine with Wi-Fi and if she ever needed data you can buy a "1 day unlimited" data plan for $1.49.

You can do the same thing on AT&T with ANY AT&T smartphone or any UNLOCKED GSM phone but they are more expensive.

Speaking of T-Mobile their data plans are pretty neat now. For $10/month you get unlimited data. You get 200MB of 3G/4G data and after you exceed the 200MB there are no overage charges but they just throttle you down to 2G or edge speeds. So basically unlimited data for $10/month. For email it's perfect for the low use user.

Unfortunately T-MO may be merging with AT&T and I'm sure AT&T will kill off all their lower priced plans and basically bury them and all that was good about them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Best advice - pick the carrier first (rates/plans/limits/etc) and then look at their selection of phones.

The best phone in the world with a bad/over-priced plan is still painful.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BlueSnake said:


> If you liked your Env, you'll love the LG Octane. Similar type phone with a keyboard and doesn't require a data plan. My wife and I each have one and we think they're great.


Not exactly true. The Env now, and I assume the Octane as well, require you to purchase their minimal data plan, which is either $10 or $15 a month.



compac said:


> Isn't there a phone w/ wifi that you can just use at hotspots or home network and use the web, email, skype overseas? That is w/o a data plan!


Not on Verizon. I wanted to get a smartphone, but was only going to use it while in Wifi areas, so I didn't want a data plan. I couldn't get around that. Hence, I still don't have a smartphone.

- Merg


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

I recently purchased an LG Octane. Great phone , has qwerty keyboard, dual screen and works fine.
I didn't want a data plan so this was my choice so it was easy to text.

There is no data plan required for this phone. I in fact have data block so I don't get stuck with some charges that I unaware of using. You may want to get the $9.95 plan for a month so you can download ring tones and other thing you may want on the phone.

Good Luck:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

FYRPLG said:


> I recently purchased an LG Octane. Great phone , has qwerty keyboard, dual screen and works fine.
> I didn't want a data plan so this was my choice so it was easy to text.
> 
> There is no data plan required for this phone. I in fact have data block so I don't get stuck with some charges that I unaware of using. You may want to get the $9.95 plan for a month so you can download ring tones and other thing you may want on the phone.
> ...


When I upgraded my wife's phone to the Env3, it was required to get at least the $9.95 plan. It didn't bother me that much since she wanted the ability to check her e-mail every now and then and when she did it before without the plan, it would end up costing us $5 or $6 a month anyways. Now she can do a little web surfing as well without worrying.

- Merg


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> Isn't there a 30-day return period? And when Verizon adds the tiered plans, they should have one comparable to AT&T's $15 250MB plan. I'd recommend going to the Verizon store to look at, hold, & if possible use some of the phones in store (for everything but calling, obviously). Then, pick one that you think you like & get it & try it for a week or two. If you don't like it and/or never use the Internet on it, bring it back & then look at the "dumb" phones. You might find that you like having the ability to get email or go online from anywhere. If not, you can say that you did give it a try .


last I saw 2GB will be the smallest

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/20/exclusive-tiered-data-plans-headed-to-verizon-july-7-packages-s...

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/20/verizon-begins-informing-employees-of-impending-tiered-data-pla...

Data plans:

2GB - $30/month
5GB - $50/month
10GB - $80/month

If you would like to add tethering on to any of those packages, you can purchase 2GB of data at an additional cost of $20 per month.

Data plans w/ tethering:

4GB - $50/month
7GB - $70/month
12GB - $100/month

If you go over your purchased amount of data, it will cost you $10 per 1GB.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

Right -- the new tiered plans come out tomorrow, don't they? They are doing away with the unlimited plan. Or was the unlimited just for the iPhone?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

HDJulie said:


> Right -- the new tiered plans come out tomorrow, don't they? They are doing away with the unlimited plan. Or was the unlimited just for the iPhone?


They don't have an IPhone specific data plan like ATT did.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> Right -- the new tiered plans come out tomorrow, don't they? They are doing away with the unlimited plan. Or was the unlimited just for the iPhone?


heard the 7th, all smartphones. ATT really never had a specific unlimited plan for the iphone, they did name eachon one different - Unlimited for windows mobile, unlikmited for blackberry, unlimited for Iphone, then there was the enterprise version of the unlimited plan


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> heard the 7th, all smartphones. ATT really never had a specific unlimited plan for the iphone, they did name eachon one different - Unlimited for windows mobile, unlikmited for blackberry, unlimited for Iphone, then there was the enterprise version of the unlimited plan


When the original Iphone launched on ATT it had it's own new data plan. I think they just copied that plan to other smart phones.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

The new plans start July 7th for Verizon. If get in on it before then you're grandfathered in.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Plus, starting the 7th, if your company has a discount, Verizon will require the $50 plan to get the discount on data.

My wife was considering switching, we did it before the cutoff.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a Verizon netbook that we use for Internet access at home. We have the $80 10GB plan. My company has a 20% discount with Verizon. I've had the plan for about 5 months & just got a letter saying I have been receiving the discount in error & next month the discount would be removed. I've got to call them about it but sound to me like the data plan is not eligible for the discount (or my company's discount only covers voice plans -- not sure if the corporate discounts are varied like that).

I just called Verizon about the discount. She said that no data plans are eligible for discounts -- it is intended only for voice plans. I asked if that was for all companies & she said yes -- data plans are not eligible for discounts at all. I believe this is the way AT&T works as well, but I'll have to go look at a bill to verify.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

HDJulie said:


> I have a Verizon netbook that we use for Internet access at home. We have the $80 10GB plan. My company has a 20% discount with Verizon. I've had the plan for about 5 months & just got a letter saying I have been receiving the discount in error & next month the discount would be removed. I've got to call them about it but sound to me like the data plan is not eligible for the discount (or my company's discount only covers voice plans -- not sure if the corporate discounts are varied like that).
> 
> I just called Verizon about the discount. She said that no data plans are eligible for discounts -- it is intended only for voice plans. I asked if that was for all companies & she said yes -- data plans are not eligible for discounts at all. I believe this is the way AT&T works as well, but I'll have to go look at a bill to verify.


 With AT&T it depends on what your FAN agreement is. Just about every one is different. I get discount off data and voice (not SMS). They don't discount the $15/200MB plan.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

I would seriously seriously seriously consider a Windows 7 Phone. I love my Samsung Focus and it is a great and refreshing OS for smartphones


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

I had an Android phone last year, the EVO, and returned it. While Androids are decent phones I think they suck batteries dry faster than the iPhone. Plus there is the security issues. Download the wrong app and your private info may be on a server somewhere over China. But like a computer, take the right precautions and you should be fine. 

Overall I just prefer the iPhone over Androids.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hookemfins said:


> I had an Android phone last year, the EVO, and returned it. While Androids are decent phones I think they suck batteries dry faster than the iPhone. Plus there is the security issues. Download the wrong app and your private info may be on a server somewhere over China. But like a computer, take the right precautions and you should be fine.
> 
> Overall I just prefer the iPhone over Androids.


All smartphones have had vulnerabilities, including iPhone and Blackberry. None are immune.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ncxcstud said:


> I would seriously seriously seriously consider a Windows 7 Phone. I love my Samsung Focus and it is a great and refreshing OS for smartphones


Everyone I know who has a Windows 7 phone loves it. The problem is, of the approx. 450 people I know who have a smartphone, 1 has a Windows phone.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Counterpoint: I was on the Windows Mobile/PocketPC/Windows CE platform for 13 years, up until I got my last phone. I know that Windows Phone 7 owes little to its incredibly outdated predecessors... but has the corporation behind it really changed?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> With AT&T it depends on what your FAN agreement is. Just about every one is different. I get discount off data and voice (not SMS). They don't discount the $15/200MB plan.


our contract with verizon gives unlimited data for 20.00 a month, it runs until 2014, just checked, contract will be honored


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> All smartphones have had vulnerabilities, including iPhone and Blackberry. None are immune.


I am gong to agree to a point. There is a current alert out for a link to be redirected to a site for phishing on iPhone and iPad. The problems on the apple side have been more from iTunes being hacked into. There was just a vulnerability with Android discovered the other day and again in March with an actual app. As far as I know there has not been any app that has taken info from the iPhone like with the Android.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Counterpoint: I was on the Windows Mobile/PocketPC/Windows CE platform for 13 years, up until I got my last phone. I know that Windows Phone 7 owes little to its incredibly outdated predecessors... but has the corporation behind it really changed?


I'll admit that I tend to be an MS guy and I had a Windows mobile 5 phone that I rooted to mobile 6. I used that phone for a couple of years before I went back to a BB because the batter life was so bad. I've since moved on from the BB to a Droid because the new BB keyboards were just too small and Verizon was taking waaayyyy too long to get out a Win 7 mobile phone. With all that said, a couple of months ago, we got a Win 7 mobile phone from AT&T to demo at work. I grabbed it from my boss and thought it was going to be great to have a phone that could also play all my Zune music. After 2 hours of playing with the phone, I gave it back to my boss. IMO, it was awful. Getting to the settings on the apps was not intuitive and the lack of basic app support was amazing. MS makes OCS/Lync and has a client for every platform; Win Mobile 6 included. However, they don't have a client for Mobile 7. Are you kidding me? There is no native MSN messenger client and they have no plans to create one. Their answer for MSN messenger was to go 3rd party. Unfortunately, the 3rd party client for MSN messenger on Win 7 mobile has horrible reviews and basically didn't work. The on screen keyboard was also really difficulty to use. Granted, I think all the on screen keyboards are difficult, so Win 7 mobile is no different there.

Long story short, I was really glad I got a chance to demo one before I blindly bought one on Verizon. Otherwise, I would have been really disappointed.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

hookemfins said:


> Overall I just prefer the iPhone over Androids.


Though I like my Android phone (well... I will once I get it replaced with one that works worth a darn), I've used my iPad (as well as some iPhone apps on my iPad) enough to know that I would prefer the iPhone over Android as well.

The only thing I'd miss is the bigger screen... and of course, Swype.

Sadly, I'm not eligible for another discount until next July, and it would be stupid of me to get the iPhone 4s/5 next July knowing that the iPhone 5/5s/6 will be out (most likely) a couple of months after. 

~Alan


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

We had a couple over for dinner and fireworks last night, and they both have HTC Thunderbolt (Android 2.2, 4GLTE) phones, which they love. Biggest disadvantage to the Thunderbolt is battery life (there's no provision for turning off 4G). Other than that, it is the most highly recommended Smart phone for Verizon. The Apple phones for Verizon are a joke. That may change when the iPhone 5 comes out. Other good choices on Verizon are the Samsung Charge (4GLTE) and the 3G Motorola X2. Motorola still hasn't come out with their 4G phone -- the Droid Bionic, which was first announced in January. 
I'm going to upgrade from my Samsung Zeal feature phone to an HTC Thunderbolt tonight. The Zeal will then be held in reserve for one of my grandkids when his phone breaks.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Cholly said:


> The Apple phones for Verizon are a joke.


Just out of curiosity... why is that?

~Alan


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Cholly said:


> We had a couple over for dinner and fireworks last night, and they both have HTC Thunderbolt (Android 2.2, 4GLTE) phones, which they love. Biggest disadvantage to the Thunderbolt is battery life (there's no provision for turning off 4G).


You can let them know there is an app in the marketplace that will allow them to turn off the 4G radio if they do not have 4G in their area

My recommendation would be a Windows Phone
I have the HD7 WITH T-mobile the phone and software is excellent especially since it is a new os and i like the look feel and capabilities since it integrates all my information on the phone with a single email


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Alan Gordon" said:


> Just out of curiosity... why is that?
> 
> ~Alan


For me, I didn't like that the OS wasn't kept to the same level on Verizon iPhones. No 4.3 versions were released. Hoping they don't do the same with 5 point releases unless one is just a radio fix for GSM.

There's also the issue of no simultaneous voice and data.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Cholly" said:


> We had a couple over for dinner and fireworks last night, and they both have HTC Thunderbolt (Android 2.2, 4GLTE) phones, which they love. Biggest disadvantage to the Thunderbolt is battery life (there's no provision for turning off 4G). Other than that, it is the most highly recommended Smart phone for Verizon. The Apple phones for Verizon are a joke. That may change when the iPhone 5 comes out. Other good choices on Verizon are the Samsung Charge (4GLTE) and the 3G Motorola X2. Motorola still hasn't come out with their 4G phone -- the Droid Bionic, which was first announced in January.
> I'm going to upgrade from my Samsung Zeal feature phone to an HTC Thunderbolt tonight. The Zeal will then be held in reserve for one of my grandkids when his phone breaks.


Actually there is, just not easy. *#*#4636#*#*. There's a drop down box to just use CDMA. I don't know if you can set that as a speed dial to have easier access. I've also heard the blockbuster app uses a lot of battery even without using it, but you can go into it and disable movie updates.

There is also an extended battery, but most cases wont work as it needs a different door.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> For me, I didn't like that the OS wasn't kept to the same level on Verizon iPhones. No 4.3 versions were released. Hoping they don't do the same with 5 point releases unless one is just a radio fix for GSM.
> 
> There's also the issue of no simultaneous voice and data.


OK... thanks for the reply.

I knew about the differences in OS... and was wondering if that was (at least partly) what you were referring to. Not being fully aware of the differences between 4.2 and 4.3, I can't say whether or not it's a big deal, but I suspect it won't be a common occurrence.

As for the lack of simultaneous voice and data, I was aware of that too, but since my Android phone (Fascinate) doesn't have that capability either, I honestly haven't experienced a moment where I wished I had that feature (even though it would be nice to have). Hopefully once an LTE iPhone (next year, perhaps?) comes out, that issue will be solved...

~Alan


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Not exactly true. The Env now, and I assume the Octane as well, require you to purchase their minimal data plan, which is either $10 or $15 a month.
> 
> These phones don't require a data plan except for a per mg plan which is required on every phone Verizon sells now. Of course there's no wi-fi on these phones but they're great for calls and texting.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Alan Gordon said:


> OK... thanks for the reply.
> 
> I knew about the differences in OS... and was wondering if that was (at least partly) what you were referring to. Not being fully aware of the differences between 4.2 and 4.3, I can't say whether or not it's a big deal, but I suspect it won't be a common occurrence.
> 
> ...


the no data and voice at the same time is a issue with the carrier's network. Currently CDMA does not have that ability, no matter what phone you are talking about. LTE migh solve it, but not sure


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"wingrider01" said:


> the no data and voice at the same time is a issue with the carrier's network. Currently CDMA does not have that ability, no matter what phone you are talking about. LTE migh solve it, but not sure


It would, if you're in an LTE area. The voice call would go over CDMA, the data over LTE.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Got my HTC Thunderbolt today. Really great phone. And yes, there is an app available to toggle 4G on and off, so that will save some on the battery life problem. The transition from a feature phone to a smart phone is like going from a bicycle to a race car! Lots of stuff to learn, too!


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Lovwe my Motorola Atrix from AT&T. My wife is getting one in a few days.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Last night I downloaded the user manual for the Thunderbolt from the HTC web site--all 339 pages! That's a lot of info to digest. The manual is very well written, thankfully.
I've downloaded several apps from the Android Market, including one to toggle between 3G and 4GLTE and one that allows you to shut off running apps. These two can help to increase battery charge life, which is a problem with all 4G phones..especially 4G LTE phones.
I've also downloaded Pandora and 'Words With Friends (which I'm now playing in 3separate games with my daughter and two sons--online). 
I'm very I pressed with this phone and pleased that I got it before the data plan change, 

Charlie -- sent from my Viewsonic gTablet


----------



## BodyshotsByDan (May 28, 2011)

TBlazer07 said:


> Works fine with Wi-Fi and if she ever needed data you can buy a "1 day unlimited" data plan for $1.49.


From the FAQ for the 1 day unlimited it says it is only useable by the people subscribed to a 4G plan, have you been able to use it recently?



TBlazer07 said:


> Speaking of T-Mobile their data plans are pretty neat now. For $10/month you get unlimited data. You get 200MB of 3G/4G data and after you exceed the 200MB there are no overage charges but they just throttle you down to 2G or edge speeds. So basically unlimited data for $10/month. For email it's perfect for the low use user.


Looks like they must have changed it because now the only "Unlimited" plan (100MB) is $50 a month, Outrageous! Yowsers
:nono2:


----------

